# Google+ Hangouts not working



## sabbotage (Jun 15, 2011)

I just was trying video hangouts on my galaxy nexus today and can't seem to get them to work. I tried with stock and on a 4.0.3 rom with the same results. My friend has a Samsung Stratosphere and my wife has a Thunderbolt. When I click the video icon to go into the hangout, it connects like it's going to work and the persons video on the other end never shows up and my video doesn't show up on the other persons phone either. I did try video chat with my friend from my wifes phone and it worked great. I was also able to video chat with him from my computer to his phone. One other thing is I havent been able to test with another galaxy nexus user to see if it might be an incompatibility thing. Has anyone else had this problem or know of a fix?


----------



## hippocat (Dec 19, 2011)

About two days ago i was in a hangout with 4 other people, only 1 of which was using a GN. The other 3 were on different phone models. Had no problems. I am running Gummy 0.6.5 with Imos 1.7.1


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

Same, used is tonight with about 20 people on aokp.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## mb02 (Nov 28, 2011)

I've had the same problem. My wife has my old Thunderbolt and I tried testing Hangout from my Nexus to her TB, but video wouldn't show up on either phone. Haven't been able to test with any other phone, and no one else I know has a Nexus so can't test that either. I did, however, test Google Talk from my phone to hers and it worked mostly fine (albeit sound was a little strange). Sad that Google's probably most touted feature introduced with the GN in response to Apple's Facetime is fatally flawed ATM. I'm on AOKP 17 with faux's 10u r2 kernel.


----------



## sabbotage (Jun 15, 2011)

Hmmm I wonder if I need to try a new kernel or a different rom to see if I can get it working then. I've tried over and over with no success. My google talk works fine to my wifes phone as well. I just cant get hangouts working. My friends stratosphere however doesn't have video chat in google talk to test that out.


----------



## esoomenona (Nov 2, 2011)

I have the same problem. Talk works fine, but can't get Hangouts to work. It's pretty annoying, because I wanted to be able to have hangouts with all my friends. But if I can't get it to work before I try pushing them to use it, then it won't ever happen.


----------



## sabbotage (Jun 15, 2011)

esoomenona said:


> I have the same problem. Talk works fine, but can't get Hangouts to work. It's pretty annoying, because I wanted to be able to have hangouts with all my friends. But if I can't get it to work before I try pushing them to use it, then it won't ever happen.


I see in your sig that you are running francos kernel. I'm also running that kernel. I wonder if it could be kernel related......


----------



## esoomenona (Nov 2, 2011)

But you stated you tried it on stock and it didn't work either. Also, IIRC, people using Gummy couldn't get it to work as well, and that runs on Imoseyon's kernel. So I kind of feel it's not kernel related.


----------



## sabbotage (Jun 15, 2011)

esoomenona said:


> But you stated you tried it on stock and it didn't work either. Also, IIRC, people using Gummy couldn't get it to work as well, and that runs on Imoseyon's kernel. So I kind of feel it's not kernel related.


Yeah I did, but just not to the extent that I have on 4.0.3 roms. And I have always been running francos kernels so I thought maybe that could be a variable.


----------



## esoomenona (Nov 2, 2011)

It could be. I haven't tried it on anything else but franco's kernel as well. Perhaps, if I'm feeling up to it, I'll try loading up my backup of 4.0.2 stock and trying it out tonight. Maybe also try another kernel, see if I can weed out the kernel as being the problem.


----------



## xmafro (Jan 24, 2012)

Same issue. Shows "green room", hit "join hangout" button, then I see me in the lower corner and nothing else. Running Codename Android 1.1.1 with gtmartins-Mac-Pro #1 kernel.


----------



## xmafro (Jan 24, 2012)

Was able to fix the issue. Used TiBU to set G+ as a user app instead of a system app. Then uninstalled and did a fresh install from market.


----------



## esoomenona (Nov 2, 2011)

xmafro said:


> Was able to fix the issue. Used TiBU to set G+ as a user app instead of a system app. Then uninstalled and did a fresh install from market.


So holy crap, that actually worked. I am now in the process of getting all of my friends on Google+ so we can all hangout. Thank you for figuring that out.


----------



## xmafro (Jan 24, 2012)

That was my reaction too!


----------



## sabbotage (Jun 15, 2011)

xmafro said:


> Was able to fix the issue. Used TiBU to set G+ as a user app instead of a system app. Then uninstalled and did a fresh install from market.


Thanks for finding this! I can't imagine how this fixes it but I'm gonna try it!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## sabbotage (Jun 15, 2011)

esoomenona said:


> So holy crap, that actually worked. I am now in the process of getting all of my friends on Google+ so we can all hangout. Thank you for figuring that out.


I tried this last night and it worked for me as well! w00t! Apparently Google+ doesn't like to be a system app for some reason on some phones.


----------

